

Big Five Health insurers outperform S&P500 since first draft bill of ACA in 2009 - notsony
http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1429041600000&chddm=594569&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=INDEXSP:.INX;NYSE:UNH;NYSE:AET;NYSE:ANTM;NYSE:CI&cmptdms=0;0;0;0;0&q=NYSE:HUM&&fct=big&ei=ZiotVaGnJ6SXsQelj4GQCw

======
philiphodgen
This is no mystery.

If you want to make money, the best place to park yourself is between the
government (on the one side) and the real world (on the other side).

Government causes friction and denizens of the real world will pay to remove
or reduce friction.

Source: I am a tax lawyer. :-)

